# Snowmobiling Vacations



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some of us have been chatting about snowmobiling vacations.Gave the guys a few tips about where to stay stuff to bring and things to see..In my younger day I spent alot of time out west,Black Hills,West Yellowstne and Jackson Hole/Duboise area.Also northern Mn.

West Yellowstone is by far my favorite only bad thing it is a 1000 mile drive for me.We went there last yr.There is alot to see and alot you can do there.You can go thru the park but only with a guide.(thanks to the tree huggers)There is 100's of miles of trails outside the park that we ride also.Some awesome mountain riding for the more dareing.

The Black Hills is my 2nd choice.450 mile drive for me.Some nice riding with a nice trail system.And Deadwood is there for a little gambling and nightlife.

I used to bring my own sled out but now we just rent them there.About 100-150 per sled per day.If we just ride a few days it is cheaper than owning your own and hauling them out there.They have everything you need including clothing.For a price







.

We bring our own snowmobile gear,helmet,suit,gloves,snow boots and ski mask for under helmet if its real cold.

Couple other things to bring a compass and GPS if you have one.I don't but noticed alot did last yr and they had the GPS cordinates on trail maps at WY.

Couple other things we discussed you can get a speeding ticket and they can give you a DUI also on a snowmobile.

Any ? fire away.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I need to do this sometime...those are some great tips...looks like you do this often. I like the idea of renting a snowmobile. Maybe next year I can get up there...even get some folks up that way to join along.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

About a month ago 5 of us packed some extra socks and underwear in our storage compartments and headed out on a 2 day trip right from our farms. We rode from Northwood, Iowa to Lake City, MN, crossed the mighty frozen Missisipi, and rode about 25 miles into Wisconsin before finding a hotel to nest in for the night. We returned through MN back to Iowa the next day. We rode about 450 miles and saw a lot of snow covered SE MN hay fields. To me those spur of the moment trips right from home are the best.


----------

